# 48 gal scape



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

This is a 48gal Mr Aqua rimless tank. It is a low light non co2 setup.
Used Mr Aqua soil and caribsea sand. 
Anubias, crypts and clover as well as a giant hairgrass, blyxia and mosses.
Light is CurrentUSA LED Plus






















































































































Just did major w/c and cleanup last night. Will post new pics this weekend. Having issues with staghorn algea. Then realized I am using tab water instead of RO like I used to at the old shop, so I have to cut back on my nitrate dosing.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You have GBRs in with RCS? Won't fish that big scarf the cherries?


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

theydid to half of them. the rest of the rcs hid and went up high on wood!


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Added rotala walichii. Need to do 50% w/w tomorrow and clean up tank.
Updated pics


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck with the Wallichii and no CO2.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Stunning! I love it...modern and sleek yet wild. This soooo stimulates my ever increasing desire for a FW tank. This, and a new found wild betta obsession sparked by a certain someone.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Ive done walichii without co2. Use excel nightly and around 40 par. EI dosing weekly
I do not want growing wildy like it does with co2.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is an update of the tank. I have uploaded the pics to the AGA contest. I know the tank isn't fully grown out, but might as well get the practice.


----------



## smileyjoe (Sep 16, 2012)

WOW, great job and those are some quality pictures.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, I take them with a Sony NEX3 slr, with a macro lens. The trick is to get the white balance adjusted. I use a 50% grey card in the tank to set the w/b.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice setup but need to resize pics. Have to scroll left and right in order to see all of it. Would rather see it all in one shot.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

sorry, they are a link from our facebook page. You can always do a CTRL plus the MINUS key zoom out and CTRL plus the PLUS key to zoom in.


----------



## plantedaquastore (Jul 15, 2013)

Reduced light intensity, still dosing excel nightly and fertz weekly.


----------

